# Reheating pulled pork



## abartel (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm cooking an 8 pound butt tonight, to serve tomorrow night.  I've gotten all sorts of advice on how to reheat it (crockpot, ziploc bags in boiling water, oven).  What's worked for everyone?  Specific times/temps would be great too - sorry, I'm a data analyst, I need instructions or my head will explode.

Also, they've told me to warm it to 165.  How exactly do you take the temperature of a shred of pork?  Probably a stupid question, but I can't help but ask it.


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 21, 2012)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=Reheating+pulled+pork


----------



## abartel (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks.  So, since I couldn't find a link there that referred to less than 30 pounds of pork being reheated, and I couldn't find anything in there related to how to take the temp of shreds, I'll continue to solicit opinions on my questions.


----------



## mickey jay (Sep 21, 2012)

I had the same questions a couple years ago, and have tried various methods with pretty much equal success.  For 8 lbs, I would take a couple cookie sheets, line with foil, spread out the pork evenly between the two, pour in some water (or I've heard apple juice, but never tried it, water works fine for me), cover with foil (crimp the edges, you want the seal to be pretty good) and bake at 300 until desired temp (I usually go to 160).  I've never measured the water, I just kinda put in what seems right, but it's probably a cup per cookie sheet.)  Concerning how to measure the temp, I just stick a probe through the foil till it feels like it's in the middle of the meat and wait.  Once it hits the temp, I take a couple more readings from other areas to make sure there aren't cold spots.  It works fine and comes out moist and HOT.  I realized I was just overthinking the whole thing.

I have microwaved it, but it seemed a bit dry.  I prefer the oven method and it really only takes a half hour or so (8lbs split on two cookie sheets might be a bit longer, just go by your thermometer).


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Sep 21, 2012)

I put a bit in a micro safe bowl, add some finishing sauce, and heat on high for 1-1 1/2 min in the micro.  Cover the bowl with plastic wrap.  This is for 1-2 sammies.  Hope this helps.  Steve


----------



## jarjarchef (Sep 21, 2012)

To take the temp you will need to put the thermometer into an area of the shredded/pulled pork that is thick enough for you to do so. The golden temp zone is 165 or higher in less than 2hrs. You are wanting to oust through the TDZ ( temperature danger zone) as fast as possible without killing your finished product.

Plastic bag method: you need to have the product is a heat safe bag, ziplock bags are not the best but I have used the freezer bags a time or two. Bring the water in a pot to 200 degrees and place a clean dish towel in the pot ( this protects the bag from direct heat) then the bags of pork. Do not boil, it will greaten the chance of busting the bag. Remove the bag and fold in half over you thermometer to get the temp.

Oven method: this is how i will reheat more then a few searvings. Preheat the oven to 300 degrees. Place the pork in an oven safe pan with some of the foiling juices. Cover with platic wrap then with foil. The plastic will not melt I have done this a lot. It helps protect the foil from the acids in the sauce and pork so it does not react to it and cause the foil to desintergrate and get into the food. To take the temp I just go through the foil and plastic in the center, making sure to not touch the sides or bottom of the pan.

Sauté pan method: this is the way I will do small amounts. Place in sauté pan with some foiling juices over medium to high heat. Gently stir or mix the pork till hot all the way through. I will push some into a pile to take the temp. Making sure to not touch the bottom of the pan. 


Hope this helps your head to not explode......


----------



## abartel (Sep 21, 2012)

Excellent, thanks for the info.  I guess the thing I was trying to wrap my head around is how to pierce a shred of pork, but it sounds like if I can set some larger pieces in the middle or somewhere, that would be helpful, or if it's at least in the vicinity of lots of pork.  Good times.


----------



## dabirdz (Sep 21, 2012)

i have done this many times, i make a holding sauce of 2 cups apple juice, 1.5 cups of cider vinegar and a table spoon of my rub, pull and put in crock pot. when its time to heat, put in crock pot on high for 2 hours, then turn to low and serve.


----------



## porker ace (Sep 21, 2012)

jarjarchef is on the money, i personally would never microwave my p/p. when i freeze some, i wrap in individual bags, then just pull a bag out, add a touch of finishing sauce, and in the saute pan on low to med. heat til about 160-165 degrees. Pulled pork whenever you want, in just minutes!! But for what you are asking, definately the way jarjarchef say's, and it will be perfect...


----------



## bigaik (Nov 5, 2012)

I like the crockpot idea.  You can keep it warm if it is for an event.  The microwave drys it out.  I have tried warming up my BBQ sauce in a pan (watch your temps tomato based pops and makes a decent mess.) then slowly add meat in.  The key to is warming it with some mositure (water, AJ, ACV, sauce)


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 5, 2012)

When I use the sauté pan. I add the pork to the pan and then add the sauce as needed for moisture. Less mess for me...


----------



## rick slim buksa (Nov 5, 2012)

I agree with BigAik, I also like the crockpot, just be carefull that you don't let the juice or sauce cook down. It will dry it out. I like to use apple juice and some kind of bbq sauce mixed together. Good luck!


----------



## goodtobeking (Nov 5, 2012)

I do this all the time by using a large crock pot. I put in the pulled pork and add 1 - 12 ounce bottle BBQ sauce of your choice. This is just enough to keep everything moist. People can add the sauce of their choice when they plate or bread up. I really like to add  a little Famous Dave's  Devil's Spit (hot) BBQ sauce. You will be in heaven! Don't forget the cole slaw to top off the sandwich!


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 5, 2012)

EEEEGGGGAAAAADDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Crockpots and bottled sauce!!!!!!

OOHHH Martha..Its the Big One!!!!


----------



## chefrob (Nov 5, 2012)

LOL @ Craig............love me some fred sanford!


----------



## workman215 (Dec 16, 2012)

What he said... funny stuff


----------



## msp2 (Jan 10, 2013)

Pulled pork is something that my family always requests so when I do it I always do a ton of it.  If you are doing one ot two sammaches worth you can nuke it but add liquid/sauce (just a sprinkle will do) and cover the bowl with plastic wrap, if I am reheating a bunch I will put it in the oven covered.  If I know that I will not be serving the meat till the next day or so I will par cook the meat (cook it till it is just about done) then put it back out a few hours before on the smoker to finish it off.  This works best with my electric smoker because it is faster and easier than my big'ol off set smoker.


----------



## biggestdawg (Jan 28, 2013)

msp2 said:


> Pulled pork is something that my family always requests so when I do it I always do a ton of it.  If you are doing one ot two sammaches worth you can nuke it but add liquid/sauce (just a sprinkle will do) and cover the bowl with plastic wrap, if I am reheating a bunch I will put it in the oven covered.  If I know that I will not be serving the meat till the next day or so I will par cook the meat (cook it till it is just about done) then put it back out a few hours before on the smoker to finish it off.  This works best with my electric smoker because it is faster and easier than my big'ol off set smoker.


This is the kind of answer that I am looking for. I am planning on smoking a PB this Saturday for the game on Sunday and was trying to decide whether to cook it to done and pull it or leave it whole and reheat it on Sunday then pull it. So at what temp would you stop at?


----------



## brucem609 (Jan 28, 2013)

The best way I found was to add some butter to a pan, put in your finishing sauce r your BBQ sauce and put in the amount of pulled pork you want. Simmer until hot and tender. Oh by the way we generally eat pulled pork fr a week straight when I smoke!


----------

